# 98 vw beetle cooling fan not work



## shofastvw16v (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a beetle that i cannot get the cooling fan to work This is a 2.0 five spd All fuses are good, fans when unplugged and hooked direct will work, when unplugging the radiator thermo switch and jumping the red to the red white or red to the red yellow for high and low speeds fans do not kick on Have replaced the fan relay switch under the battery tray and still nothing If you can please call instead of posting I am not able to check this site very often Thanks for whatever help you can give..... I am stumped!!!! Dave 570-651-5288


----------



## spitfire1 (Apr 28, 2008)

the fan control module is faulty, its under the battery


----------

